# UFC 164: HENDERSON vs. PETTIS 2



## ebfitness (Aug 26, 2013)

Date: August 31, 2013
Location: Milwaukee, Wisconsin
Venue: Bradley Center
Broadcast: PPV, FOX Sports 1, Facebook

MAIN CARD (Pay-per-view, 10PM/7PM ET/PT)

Benson Henderson vs. Anthony Pettis - for UFC lightweight title
Josh Barnett vs. Frank Mir
Clay Guida vs. Chad Mendes
Ben Rothwell vs. Brandon Vera
Erik Koch vs. Dustin Poirier

PRELIMINARY CARD (FOX Sports 1, 8PM/5PM ET/PT)

Gleison Tibau vs. Jamie Varner
Tim Elliott vs. Louis Gaudinot
Pascal Krauss vs. Hyun Gyu Lim
Chico Camus vs. Kyung Ho Kang

PRELIMINARY CARD (Facebook, 6:30PM/3:30PM ET/PT)

Nikita Krylov vs. Soa Palelei
Ryan Couture vs. Al Iaquinta
Magnus Cedenblad vs. Jared Hamman


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 26, 2013)

Benson Henderson vs. Anthony Pettis - for UFC lightweight title -*Pettis again.* 
Josh Barnett vs. Frank Mir -*Mir gets back in the win column*
Clay Guida vs. Chad Mendes -*Mendes, after running away from gray maynord and bouncing his head like a bobble head i can't stand Clay Guida.How is he even still on a main card?*
Ben Rothwell vs. Brandon Vera - *Ben Rothwell*
Erik Koch vs. Dustin Poirier *flip a coin, i've no idea*


----------



## ebfitness (Aug 27, 2013)

I went to high school with Brandon Vera; it's been tough being a Vera fan, haha! He started out on fire in the heavyweight division, and then it all just went to shit. I'm really surprised he's still in the UFC. If he doesn't win this one, I really think he needs to hang 'em up...but I'm still a fan...


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 27, 2013)

ebfitness said:


> I went to high school with Brandon Vera; it's been tough being a Vera fan, haha! He started out on fire in the heavyweight division, and then it all just went to shit. I'm really surprised he's still in the UFC. If he doesn't win this one, I really think he needs to hang 'em up...but I'm still a fan...



yeah, it sucks when you know a guy personally and then he loses. I'm a huge fan of nfl football, been following the broncos since i was a kid on my dads knee. But i take ufc loses from guys i know personally so much harder.


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm hoping biochem is right in his predictions


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 29, 2013)

I want to say the fights last night were awesome on Fox sport 1 last night. Condit showed why he is ready to make another run at the title, whoever holds it. 

Also way to WAR Court McGee. I know the guy personally, and he is just as awesome in person as he is on TV. Nicest guy in the world. Works his ass off to have conditioning for days, and is always coming forward. Great heart in him.


----------



## Bigbadd69 (Aug 30, 2013)

I also think Condit is a very complete fighter! I think he is naturally gifted and his ability to mix everything up makes him fun to watch and pretty dangerous to fight against. Also looking forward to the Henderson/Pettis rematch and very curious to see how Josh Barnett is going to do in the UFC. I bet he will make about 400K for his first fight.....


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 30, 2013)

Condit showed why he is at the top of that challenger list at 170. Not many guys can hang with his conditioning. GSP just happens to be one of them. It just goes to show how dominate GSP is in his division. The next guy is a freaking beast, but still lost all 5 rounds to him, even the round Condit used an unorthodox combination, cought GSP, and almost knocked him out


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 1, 2013)

ebfitness said:


> I went to high school with Brandon Vera; it's been tough being a Vera fan, haha! He started out on fire in the heavyweight division, and then it all just went to shit. I'm really surprised he's still in the UFC. If he doesn't win this one, I really think he needs to hang 'em up...but I'm still a fan...



Vera looked good. I had him winning the first two rounds. That body kick in the first round would have put down a horse. Too bad he was fighting a guy too stupid to fall down. It's just tough going 15 min with a guy who is like sloth from the goonies. eventually sloth catches you, and uses retard strength to beat you to death with your own arm


----------



## ebfitness (Sep 1, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> Vera looked good. I had him winning the first two rounds. That body kick in the first round would have put down a horse. Too bad he was fighting a guy too stupid to fall down. It's just tough going 15 min with a guy who is like sloth from the goonies. eventually sloth catches you, and uses retard strength to beat you to death with your own arm


Yeah, now I'm hoping Vera doesn't get cut! He looked so much healthier being back at Heavyweight!


----------



## ebfitness (Sep 1, 2013)

RESULTS:



MAIN CARD (Pay-per-view, 10 p.m. ET)

Anthony Pettis def. Benson Henderson via verbal submission (armbar) - Round 1, 4:31 - to become new UFC lightweight champion
Josh Barnett def. Frank Mir via TKO (strikes) - Round 1, 1:56
Chad Mendes def. Clay Guida via TKO (punches) - Round 3, 0:30
Ben Rothwell def. Brandon Vera via TKO (punches) - Round 3, 1:54
Dustin Poirier def. Erik Koch via unanimous decision (29-28, 29-27, 29-27)

PRELIMINARY CARD (FOX Sports 1, 8 p.m. ET)

Gleison Tibau def. Jamie Varner via split decision (29-28, 27-29, 29-28)
Timothy Elliott def. Louis Gaudinot via unanimous decision (30-27, 30-26, 30-26)
Hyun Gyu Lim def. Pascal Krauss via TKO (strikes) - Round 1, 3:58
Chico Camus def. Kyung Ho Kang via unanimous decision (29-28, 29-28, 30-27)

PRELIMINARY CARD (Facebook, 6:30 p.m. ET)

Soa Palelei def. Nikita Krylov via TKO (punches) - Round 3, 1:34
Al Iaquinta def. Ryan Couture via unanimous decision (30-27, 30-27, 30-27)
Magnus Cedenblad def. Jared Hamman via submission (guillotine choke) - Round 1, 0:57


----------



## gamma (Sep 1, 2013)

Seems like theres a lot of title's changing hands lately ..


----------



## Bigbadd69 (Sep 2, 2013)

Holy shit, just finally finished watching the fights! Looks like Pettis has Henderson's number! We'll see if they put together a rematch. Also didn't take long for Josh Barnett to get his first W back in the UFC. Still can't decide if i thought the fight was stopped alittle early or not. Mir did get dropped and did abit of a speed wobble when he tried to get up and a couple more shots would have probably done some _*unnecessary*_ damage so maybe it was the right decision.....


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 3, 2013)

Bigbadd69 said:


> Holy shit, just finally finished watching the fights! Looks like Pettis has Henderson's number! We'll see if they put together a rematch. Also didn't take long for Josh Barnett to get his first W back in the UFC. Still can't decide if i thought the fight was stopped alittle early or not. Mir did get dropped and did abit of a speed wobble when he tried to get up and a couple more shots would have probably done some _*unnecessary*_ damage so maybe it was the right decision.....



I'm convinced that Mir was certainly out on his feet and went completely limp when he fell. From that perspective it's hard to argue that it was an early stoppage. However I remember Cheick Kongo coming back and winning by knocking out his opponent from a similar disadvantage. So I can see an argument for allowing another couple blows. Personally I'd have liked to see Barnett tee off on Mir some more, but that's just because I think Mir talks a lot of shit for having his ass handed to him a bunch lately while touting what he had previously done.


----------



## Bigbadd69 (Sep 3, 2013)

Yeah Barnett did run through him pretty quick for Mir supposedly being a "tough guy". And I remember that Kongo fight quite well against Pat Barry, I jumped right out of my chair when he came back and knocked him out! great fight........


----------

